# TMX - Dateien in Java laden



## Eichelhäer (19. Feb 2016)

Hallo,

bisher habe ich meine Levels als *.txt - Dateien erstellt und auch sehr große Levels mit dem BufferedReader geladen, um meine Spielwelt zu erhalten. Das funktioniert alles tadellos.

Nun bin ich auf den Tiled - Editor gestoßen. Dieser erstellt *.tmx Dateien. 

Leider komme ich beim Laden der erstellten Maps mit dem BufferedReader auf keinen grünen Zweig. 

Also hier meine Frage: Wie lädt man tmx-Dateien erfolgreich im "reinen" Java?
Gibt es dafür eine spezielle Bibliothek oder eine Anleitung?

In Slick2D ist es ja auch keine große Kunst tmx -Dateien zu laden und Slick2D oder Libgdx verwende ich eher ungern.

Es würde mich einfach nur interessieren, weil ich bei meinen Projekten viel Zeit sparen könnte.

Wäre für Denkanstösse dankbar.

Gruß Eichelhäer


----------



## Joose (19. Feb 2016)

Das TMX Format ist ein XML Format. Daher sollte es einfach möglich das File per DOM oder SAX zu parsen.
Hier findest du den Aufbau des TMX Format: http://doc.mapeditor.org/reference/tmx-map-format/


----------

